# Croatia - Quality of Sailing and Charter Options



## 1Nomad (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello, am considering this venture with my family. This follows an exhilarating voyage from St. Vincent to Greneda where we encountered 20+ kt winds daily. It was like sailing on the back of a missile! I've heard mixed reviews of the quality of sailing off the Croatian coast. I dont want to end up bored and stuck trying to make my way. Any advice would be greatly appreciated, including good charter companies. Sunsail cannot meet our requirements this time for a 38 ft cat. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CXsailor (Jun 3, 2014)

i heard sailing in Croatia is awesome couse there are few national parks right on the coast

__________________
sailing in croatia


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I am interested in chartering there too. So looking forward to responses to this post.


----------



## EuroboyDC (May 13, 2013)

Ditto on hearing more about it. I did read that you need an International Competency Certificate or some such thing. I'd also like to know if that's the case, or if you can get by without any formal certs.

Nico


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

Did a charter out of Biograd a few years ago and cruised down to Split and back. It is a great area to cruise but expensive though there is a lot of anchorages. I really liked Korcula. Lots of Medieval architecture and Diocletian moved the capital of the Roman empire to Split so there is lots of history.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

Check out EuroMarine in Dubrovnik -- they have great boats that are well maintained and the guys are great - we did not charter from them but they did a lot of work on our boat -- but talk to them about what you need in terms of experience -- 
good luck and Croatia is great sailing


----------



## captainjay (Oct 11, 2007)

I chartered with Ultra Sailing in Trogir last September. We had a spectacular time. Beautiful coast and very nice people. I would go again and I would have not problem renting with Ultra again. They have Beneteau Mono's and Fountaine Pajot cats.

Here are some pictures from the trip.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10203997997229638&type=1&l=8e81be167a


----------



## Denek (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi all 
I have been looking at Croatia to purchase a boat for our retirement. Seems to be a lot of bargains there. It looks like a great place to start the dream. 
On the subject of ICC I believe you will need one. You may be fine but if you are asked and cannot produce it you could be in trouble. You almost certainly need it for charter. 
I am in the middle of my day skipper theory course as we speak and will do the practical later. We have 18 months to retirement so time is my friend. We gave done plenty of sailing on the UK east coast but no formal qualification so thought it was about time. We are living in the USA currently and there are some bargains here too but I think the CE markings and Tax Could be an issue. 
One thing i am wondering about is the effect of Brexit ( being English) on cruising the Med. are we going to need visas for everywhere we visit?


----------



## Andrey5 (Jul 19, 2016)

To rent a yacht, I use the service go4sailing.com. It seems that the price always comes out favorably. Even now, they complete sentences, anyone know similar services, it would be interesting to compare their offers.

I am interested in Croatia or Greece


----------

